# Holy Sh*t: 73 Year Old Ann Margret Makes Comeback Looking More Stunning At Ever



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking stunning is a understatement. She looks around 25 years younger. She's starring in some showtime show called Ray Donovan with Jon Voight. 









Rush Limbaugh chimes in on Ann's looks and Hillary.
Did You See Ann-Margret on Ray Donovan? - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 23, 2014)

NOTHING can help the Hildebeasty....She can scare crows out of a corn field!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

Come on Vigilante...why did you have to do that?  You ruined a perfectly good thread with that blot!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looking stunning is a understatement. She looks around 25 years younger. She's starring in some showtime show called Ray Donovan with Jon Voight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he's trying to make her #5


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Looking stunning is a understatement. She looks around 25 years younger. She's starring in some showtime show called Ray Donovan with Jon Voight.
> ...



Quit looking at the white ladies!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 23, 2014)

Nutz said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Nigga pleaze


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 23, 2014)

I watch Ray Donovan and I didn't recognize her. Now I know who the nice looking older woman was....WoW! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 24, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Come on Vigilante...why did you have to do that? You ruined a perfectly good thread with that blot!



You're right Nutz, the Hildebeasty is a BLOT!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Vigilante...why did you have to do that? You ruined a perfectly good thread with that blot!
> ...


So, which Hannity knuckledragger were you?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



The one with his foot on your neck, you silly bastard!


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looking stunning is a understatement. She looks around 25 years younger. She's starring in some showtime show called Ray Donovan with Jon Voight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My God!  Amazing! totally amazing! 



but then she was always beautiful....she was born a beautiful woman...it's not like she jump out of the bushes ... here I am ...no! ...she was born beautiful ! Bless her soul!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t3cBTb3xPc]Ann-Margret BYE BYE BIRDIE title song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

If elvis would have married her...he would still be alive.

She is stunning.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> If elvis would have married her...he would still be alive.


Now I agree there.


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

^^^

huh?


I do not agree there ...Pricilla was beyond beautiful...and totally acomodating...I mean she was good for him.

How more beautiful can you  get? Elvis had the best taste....




and  he knew what he wanted


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Priscilla sucks. She was accommodating all right. He fucked around because he knew he fucked up marrying her. 

Ann Margaret would have kept his ass in line.


----------



## Tank (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXCiS2FpmIc]Ann-Margret singing as Ann-Margrock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

what I am saying is ..both were gorgeous and good for him...but his karma was to end that way.

regardless of who was his lady.

who knows...


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Priscilla sucks. She was accommodating all right. He fucked around because he knew he fucked up marrying her.
> 
> Ann Margaret would have kept his ass in line.



Pricilla was only 14 years old when she met Elvis..... c'mon Gracie stop it!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't give a rats ass how old she was. She sucks.


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

she does?


I was going to say something ..but


nah. I understand where are you coming from.

Bless you.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't give a rats ass how old she was. She sucks.



Here's Priscilla recently age 69.






And Ann age 73






And for a added bonus, here's Ginger from Gilligans Island Tina Louis (yikes)





And her with Elvis


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks to me like Ann aged gracefully while the other bimbos needed their botox and face lifts.


----------



## Politico (Jul 24, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> *I watch Ray Donovan and I didn't recognize her.* Now I know who the nice looking older woman was....WoW!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Why would you? She has been so nipped and tucked she doesn't resemble herself anymore.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > *I watch Ray Donovan and I didn't recognize her.* Now I know who the nice looking older woman was....WoW!
> ...


No, Maybe she hasn't been in the spotlight in years. She looks like she did back in the 80's.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 24, 2014)

Just 2010, very nice! I love looking at beautiful older women who still have it. Very sexy. I'd do her.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Looks to me like Ann aged gracefully while the other bimbos needed their botox and face lifts.



Sounds kind of mean. 

I never judge people on how they look. I was lucky to be over 6' tall and fairly good looking when I was younger ... I would never tease someone for that, if I did I would feel very bad latter on. 

Everybody is beautiful to somebody.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 24, 2014)

The sex kitten still has it.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > *I watch Ray Donovan and I didn't recognize her.* Now I know who the nice looking older woman was....WoW!
> ...



That's a pretty mean statement.
She had to have plastic surgery from her stage accident that she had in 1972.

Her accident occurred when she fell from a giant mechanical "hand", high above the stage ( 72 foot drop). She hit the stage head first, and had a concussion, five fractures in her face, a broken arm and a shattered knee. 
Her jaw was wired shut for 2 months.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 24, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like Ann aged gracefully while the other bimbos needed their botox and face lifts.
> ...



She always was stunning.  My ex was so in love with that woman.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 24, 2014)

I was in lust with her when I was a kid!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2014)

skye said:


> ^^^
> 
> huh?
> 
> ...



Yeah, old Elvis liked them 15 year old girls...


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2014)

vigilante said:


> nothing can help the hildebeasty....she can scare crows out of a corn field!






*holy


mother


of


GOD*




Does that not look like something out of that movie with the guy with all the pins in his face? Forget the name??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2014)

Ann Margaret.........dang s0ns!!!!!


Now they gotta get Rachael to do a movie. Anybody seen her lately??? Holy shit....in her 70's too!!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > nothing can help the hildebeasty....she can scare crows out of a corn field!
> ...



Pinhead from Hellraiser?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 24, 2014)

More accurate photo without the wig, heavy makeup and lighting...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 24, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> More accurate photo without the wig, heavy makeup and lighting...


Who is that?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > More accurate photo without the wig, heavy makeup and lighting...
> ...



Ann Margaret w/o a wig...heavy makeup and studio lighting.
Not to be an ass, but spend hours putting on a $10,000 wig/$1,000's in professional makeup, professional lighting etc. - and you can make anyone look younger.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > More accurate photo without the wig, heavy makeup and lighting...
> ...


Ok I have been duped, this is her friend.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > More accurate photo without the wig, heavy makeup and lighting...
> ...



Still looking good for her age!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



No it isn't.
That woman has a different nose and neck.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 24, 2014)

Does all this mean that Anne Margaret is not cumming?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 24, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I watch Ray Donovan and I didn't recognize her. Now I know who the nice looking older woman was....WoW!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



i watch too....its good show .........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...



Elvis Nugent?....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 24, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



That's Rita Moreno not Ann Margret.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 24, 2014)

Hillary WITH MAKEUP, and 7 years younger than Ann Margret


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Priscilla sucks. She was accommodating all right. He fucked around because he knew he fucked up marrying her.
> 
> Ann Margaret would have kept his ass in line.




I have no opinion on Priscilla, but Elvis and Ann-Margret were hot together. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiJ7uQfogKA].[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 24, 2014)

The wonders of plastic surgery.

Ann should give John Kerry the name of her plastic surgeon to see if that hack job done on his face can be fixed


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like Ann aged gracefully while the other bimbos needed their botox and face lifts.
> ...





Gracie is mean.    I bet she wouldn't want to have her appearance dissected by the public...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

lol. Sometimes I am mean.

Ginger looks awful and anyone that says otherwise is lying. Priscilla looks horrible too. And anyone saying different has a nose growing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 24, 2014)

My favorite Ann Margret movie was Karnal Knowledge, because she was nayyyyykiddddd !!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 24, 2014)

One of the things I always loved about her, is that she rode motorcycles.

Her and her husband had choppers, and I remember him saying years ago that he was glad they were kickers because she couldn't start hers without his help, and he was afraid she'd end up getting herself killed eventually because she wanted to ride all the time.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> My favorite Ann Margret movie was Karnal Knowledge, because she was nayyyyykiddddd !!


I loved this scene in the 'The Who's Tommy with her and Jack Nicholson singing his words. In fact in this scene she looks almost like her current pic at 73. Check it out.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 24, 2014)

What would entice a 73 year old to "make a comeback" in the tough world of sho-biz when her estimated net worth is around 20 million? Wouldn't you think a 73 year old babe with 20 million earned the right to sit on the beach somewhere and sip margaret(ritas)? What's the point? Prove that plastic surgery and makeup secrets and a team of therapists can make you look young if you are wealthy enough?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol. Sometimes I am mean.
> 
> Ginger looks awful and anyone that says otherwise is lying. Priscilla looks horrible too. And anyone saying different has a nose growing.




And isn't it sad.

Our culture is incredibly cruel regarding women's appearances ... especially towards older women who were famous for being beauties.

There was a nasty thread awhile ago in which some cretin ridiculed Mary Tyler Moore for being old.  She's blind and suffering from diabetes.   What does it say about someone who would make fun of her for being so afflicted?


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Hillary WITH MAKEUP, and 7 years younger than Ann Margret


I just threw up in my mouth. Thanks man no really thanks.


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

whitehall said:


> What would entice a 73 year old to "make a comeback" in the tough world of sho-biz when her estimated net worth is around 20 million? Wouldn't you think a 73 year old babe with 20 million earned the right to sit on the beach somewhere and sip margaret(ritas)? What's the point? Prove that plastic surgery and makeup secrets and a team of therapists can make you look young if you are wealthy enough?




People are living longer and looking better nowadays!

70 is the new 30   LOL 

and....

she still sips her Margaritas  on some nice beach somewhere......it's all good!


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Looks to me like Ann aged gracefully while the other bimbos needed their botox and face lifts.


Do you think Ann Margret hasn't had many facelifts and procedures?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > lol. Sometimes I am mean.
> ...



Mary Tyler Moore fucked up her face with plastic surgery and botox. It has nothing to do with blindness or diabetes. If she had been in an accident and her face burned and needed surgery..fine. But she got all that done before her afflictions. That is what I make fun of. Same with Wayne Newton. Sure..he is old but what he did deliberately to his face is laughable. So...I laugh.

What about older women not famous and didn't have the money to fuck up their faces on purpose? Do they not get kudos for growing old gracefully instead of sticking needles and injecting crap? Or horrible face lifts?

Jamie Lee Curtis was never really beautiful when she was younger but she rocks it now...and she looks great NATURALLY.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for once again confirming that you are one nasty ass bitch.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


That's Rita Moreno.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Mary Tyler Moore was diagnosed with Type One Diabetes many years ago.
Jamie Lee Curtis has had work done.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, then Jamie Lee has a damn good surgeon.
Mary Tyler is not being made fun of for her medical issues. She is being made fun of for having a fucked up face SHE chose to fuck up.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Brigitte Bardo then and now:


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Catherine Deneuve

No plastic surgery. And nobody making fun of them either.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, then Jamie Lee has a damn good surgeon.
> Mary Tyler is not being made fun of for her medical issues. She is being made fun of for having a fucked up face SHE chose to fuck up.


You said MTM had the surgery *before* her "afflictions" ... I pointed out that you were wrong.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Meryl Streep, Diane Keaton...no botox, no surgery. They look wonderful.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/12/plastic-surgery-kim-basinger_n_2279627.html


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, then Jamie Lee has a damn good surgeon.
> ...




So? I was wrong. She still fucked up her face deliberately. And it has nothing to do with her medical ailments. Why would it?


----------



## itfitzme (Jul 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looking stunning is a understatement. She looks around 25 years younger. She's starring in some showtime show called Ray Donovan with Jon Voight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And she's so old, she hung with Fred Flinstone and Barney Rubble.

My "that just can't be real" alarm it ringing off the hook.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Catherine Deneuve
> 
> No plastic surgery. And nobody making fun of them either.


And Ann Margret, would look like Deneuve, and Bardot if she hadn't had numerous surgeries, injections, suctions etc.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Do you know that Ann Margaret had work done or is it just guessing? You also stated that Jamie Lee has had work done. She had botox...but it was years ago and she regrets doing it. One has to continue the botox treatments and she hasn't. So..you are in error as well.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Catherine Deneuve
> ...



She might look like the other ladies if Anne didn't do it IF she did it. The point is...she didn't fuck up her face. What part of that do you not get? If they do that shit and look stupid, I am going to laugh at their vanity to look uglier. Period. It has nothing to do with medical issues...unless they were severely disfigured over an accident or something, then it is understandable and not something to laugh at.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

It's a pretty safe bet that Gracie doesn't have to do anything unnatural to fuck up her own face.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> It's a pretty safe bet that Gracie doesn't have to do anything unnatural to fuck up her own face.



  See, we do have something in common, boedicca.

Did I say it is a pleasure to be in your internet presence today?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pretty safe bet that Gracie doesn't have to do anything unnatural to fuck up her own face.
> ...




Eddie Haskell, I presume?


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Your lack of appreciation to my sucking up is hurtful!


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Ann Margaret had facial reconstruction after falling off a ladder, during rehearsal, in Lake Tahoe. It was all very public.
No doubt she's had procedures since then. Show me any woman who looks that good at 73 without help.

Ann-Margret - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On Sunday, September 10, 1972, while performing at Lake Tahoe, Nevada, she fell 22 feet from an elevated platform to the stage and suffered injuries including a broken left arm, cheekbone and jawbone. Husband Roger Smith flew a stolen plane from Burbank, California, to Lake Tahoe in order to get his wife to the surgeons at the medical center at UCLA for treatment. She required meticulous facial reconstructive surgery that required wiring her mouth shut and putting her on a liquid diet. Unable to work for ten weeks, she ultimately returned to the stage almost (some would say miraculously) back to normal.[24]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2014)

I am sure there are many women 73 and older that look just fine...without medical help.

You are confusing vanity needs with necessary needs. I laugh at those who do it for vanity and wind up looking awful. They deserve ridicule.


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am sure there are many women 73 and older that look just fine...without medical help.
> 
> You are confusing vanity needs with necessary needs. I laugh at those who do it for vanity and wind up looking awful. They deserve ridicule.





So who died and made you judge and jury?

Unbelievable!


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am sure there are many women 73 and older that look just fine...without medical help.
> 
> You are confusing vanity needs with necessary needs. I laugh at those who do it for vanity and wind up looking awful. They deserve ridicule.


Nope, I stated that she's had plastic surgery since the accident in 1972.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's Raquel Welsh age 73.
















1985





1976





1968


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here's Raquel Welsh age 73.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another miracle, just good living and happy thoughts have maintained her looks.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

Based on her eyebrows, I suspect Raquel has had plastic surgery.  She is blessed with fabulous cheek bones and a lovely figure...and is aging very well.  Good for her!


----------



## bianco (Jul 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> NOTHING can help the Hildebeasty....She can scare crows out of a corn field!



Just an older lady in her natural state.
All good by me.
Under a 'microscope' by the look of it.
Take the camera back a bit, have a good makeup artist and hairdresser do their work,  and she'd look just fine.

Good makeup, blonde hair...she'd look her best.



I'm not her biggest fan.
...but of late she's been kind to Australia and New Zealand.

Here she is, live in NZ, in 2010;   nothing like the photo posted;

 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFDq37xuMaQ [/ame]
Close Up: Hillary Clinton in New Zealand .


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Based on her eyebrows, I suspect Raquel has had plastic surgery.  She is blessed with fabulous cheek bones and a lovely figure...and is aging very well.  Good for her!



She always had a great figure ...  this   famous poster from the movie "One Million Years B.C."


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

skye said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Based on her eyebrows, I suspect Raquel has had plastic surgery.  She is blessed with fabulous cheek bones and a lovely figure...and is aging very well.  Good for her!
> ...



I bet boedicca is more beautiful!


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 25, 2014)

Anne Margret is a beautiful woman. Here is a link which shows her beauty through passing decades. 

Happy 72nd Birthday Ann-Margret! Still Gorgeous: A Picture from Each Decade


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure there are many women 73 and older that look just fine...without medical help.
> ...



Me.

Why some of y'all are having such a hissy about my opinion is mind boggling...but funny!


----------



## Politico (Jul 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Exactly. That is why Steve's comments are wrong. She looks nothing like she did back then. I made no comment as to her attractiveness now.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)

peach174 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



That is Rita Moreno, a wonderful actress who has won an Oscar, Tony and many other awards. She used to do a lot of Rockford Files because she was close to James Garner.  She is 82 now, but I don't know when that picture has taken.  IMO she has aged well, naturally and gracefully.  Too much plastic surgery, wigs, heavy make-up and so on look unnatural and seem a bit desperate.  But I do like Ann Margret.  This photo is from 2011.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Moreno


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)

bianco said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > NOTHING can help the Hildebeasty....She can scare crows out of a corn field!
> ...



Given the viciousness with which some people attack Mrs. Clinton for her appearance, which is pretty normal for most American women her age, I wonder what you all think of your wives and mothers, or grandmothers, aunts, etc..  Do you attack and ridicule them for looking their age?  Suggest they are worthless, ugly hags?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 1, 2014)

Here here.

I can't stand Hillary's politics and personality...which have nothing at all to do with her appearance.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



When you are worth $100 MILLION, and PLEAD POVERTY, the bitch should be able to look like she was 45 again! Perhaps get rid of the YELLOW TEETH, but there is NOTHING a surgeon can fix when she has an evil heart!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)

The thing is, when you attack a woman for her looks when it is her politics you don't like, it is as if you are attacking all women for their looks instead their character; it is as if what is most important about a woman is her looks rather than her character.

You don't like Clinton's politics, fine. Attack those.  Her looks have nothing whatsoever to do with her value as a human being or her value as a politician.  Abe Lincoln was an extremely ugly man, but no one harps on that. It was and is his value as a politician and president that people think of.  With male politicians, we don't focus on their looks.  It should be the same for female politicians.  Men in particular need to stop talking about T & A, wrinkles, etc., regarding female politicians and just focus on their policies and political behavior.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks are not character.

There are plenty of wonderful, intelligent, competent and honest people who are not very attractive.  That doesn't make them any less worthy as human beings.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane Fonda looks pretty darn good for 76.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 1, 2014)

I think President Hillary Clinton looks just fine.  (I'm getting used to calling her that...LOL!)


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2014)

Nutz said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Jo Raquel Tejada was her real name. Very pretty lady.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> The thing is, when you attack a woman for her looks when it is her politics you don't like, it is as if you are attacking all women for their looks instead their character; it is as if what is most important about a woman is her looks rather than her character.
> 
> You don't like Clinton's politics, fine. Attack those. Her looks have nothing whatsoever to do with her value as a human being or her value as a politician. Abe Lincoln was an extremely ugly man, but no one harps on that. It was and is his value as a politician and president that people think of. With male politicians, we don't focus on their looks. It should be the same for female politicians. Men in particular need to stop talking about T & A, wrinkles, etc., regarding female politicians and just focus on their policies and political behavior.




Are you really this stupid? Do you remember the Nixon JFK debate on TV (you probably weren't even thought of back then!) Nixon refused to wear TV makeup and had 5 o'clock shadow, while JFK had makeup and looked so much younger. THAT DEBATE, even though most agree, if you heard it on radio, Nixon won easily, BUT all the MSM could talk about was how BAD Nixon looked.... and it's acknowledged to have been one of the most significant turning points of that presidential race!

So try and use whatever small IQ you have left to realize that LOOKS HELP A CANDIDATE... just look at the PRECIEVED good looks of the mulatto in the White house, and remember Joe "the world's DUMBEST politician" Biden's description of obuma...."I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and *a nice-looking guy,*" Biden said. "I mean, that's a storybook, man."

Is this a WAR ON WOMEN, or do you "girls" want to be treated EQUALLY? Now, please fade away before you look even more like the fool you are!


----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> I think President Hillary Clinton looks just fine.  (I'm getting used to calling her that...LOL!)





this one better


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> I think President Hillary Clinton looks just fine. (I'm getting used to calling her that...LOL!)


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nobody has the right to look as good as Ann Margeret does, for as long as she has. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When they were handing-out Good Looks in Heaven, I think Ann went back for seconds - and thirds.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Although some of the next and next-next-gen types are mankillers, as well...


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 1, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Nobody has the right to look as good as Ann Margeret does, for as long as she has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will not be surprised if men are lining up at her door.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...


What would the Right do without Photoshop?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 1, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Jane Fonda looks pretty darn good for 76.



Wow! She looks amazing as well. I think it must be the good quality water and air in Hollywood.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Fonda looks pretty darn good for 76.
> ...


Yeah, Hanoi Jane probably looks better in her old age than Benedict Arnold look in his.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, when you attack a woman for her looks when it is her politics you don't like, it is as if you are attacking all women for their looks instead their character; it is as if what is most important about a woman is her looks rather than her character.
> ...



Oh my goodness, aren't you abusive.  So telling. 

I'll respond once and only once to someone of your caliber, one who apparently doesn't understand the value of character.

The example you cite is not an example of people consciously abusing Nixon for his looks. It is an example of people unconsciously acting on the physical impression of someone; as well, it was not his looks that were the issue, not his physical characteristics, as much as his facial expressions and the expressions in his eyes.  No one was saying he looked old or wrinkled or ugly.  They were going by demeanor, not his 'beauty.'  

Also, I find it fascinating that supposedly mature adults cite the idea of others did it so I can do it too as a reason for their behavior. Isn't that what we teach our children not to do, or should be teaching them not to do?  If your child, for instance, says Johnny smokes pot so I should be able to do so also, don't you say, that's not a reason, that's not an excuse. He is behaving badly and if you want to behave well, don't copy what Johnny does.

So, if people did not like Nixon because of his appearance in some way, is that really an excuse for a mature, apparently intelligent and mature, adult to do the same?  Can't you, as you would like your child to do, rise above the bad behavior of others?

In addition, the abuse heaped upon Mrs. Clinton, regarding her appearance, has to do with her being female: which clearly indicates misogyny or chauvinism and indicates to others who do like and value women, that the opposition does not like women and feels free to abuse them based on their looks.  That, of course, is one reason why a large majority of women in the US do not vote the GOP ticket, because people like you feel so free to put down women in general: as you have done in the above post.  

And I&#8217;m done with you. I don&#8217;t engage in dialogue with posters who are abusive as you are. Your abuse, btw, indicates you have little of value to say, so you just revert to being base.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 1, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Oh my, I hurt her feelings, yet she wants EQUALITY, and I treat her no different than any other subversive idiot! You're NOT posting on the CLEAN DEBATE forum!


----------



## Politico (Aug 2, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Fonda looks pretty darn good for 76.
> ...



And the quality of her plastic surgeon.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, when you attack a woman for her looks when it is her politics you don't like, it is as if you are attacking all women for their looks instead their character; it is as if what is most important about a woman is her looks rather than her character.
> ...






I've got an idea.  Why don't you run Sarah Palin.  She's pretty. Anyhoot, I'd like to see her debate Hillary.  LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2014)

Politico said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > anukulardecider said:
> ...




Yep, just like Ann Margret. People with money clean up nicely. No doubt about it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Its quite incomprehensible, but it does seem much of the rightwingers' adoration of Palin is because of her looks, which, of course, have absolutely no value as a world leader.  But, I do believe they would vote for a more attractive female candidate rather than a more qualified one.  Kinda scary.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...





It can't be because of her brains.  I'd give my left arm if Sarah would only run! Hell, I'd pay big money to see her debate Hillary on pay-per-view. We could use that money to pay on our national debt.  LOL!







Check out the Sarah Palin Channel


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 2, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yes, I think that would be an excellent idea! Sarah's smarter, DEFINITELY BETTER LOOKING, and doesn't lie!


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 2, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


More rewriting of history from the Right. Poor dumb Sarah.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 2, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



But, NOT A WORD about the Hildebeasty and her LIES, and has a HISTORY of LYING back to the late 1960's!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2014)

Anybody get up some pics of Rachael??? Still the hottest woman ever born.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am sure there are many women 73 and older that look just fine...without medical help.
> 
> You are confusing vanity needs with necessary needs. I laugh at those who do it for vanity and wind up looking awful. They deserve ridicule.




Oh Gawd......what is the obsession with the feminist bulldogs at having to absolutely make a contribution in these type threads.



*"SHUT......UP!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > anukulardecider said:
> ...





Washington Post book review.


"The lack of evidence makes this theory hard to swallow. Zeifman's most reliable source -- his diary -- contains few revelations and seems little more than a chronicle of his suspicions and speculations. The book's jacket cover, which promises readers "truths even more startling than those brought out in Oliver Stone's movies 'Nixon' and 'JFK', " does not help matters. Perhaps the book's publicists forgot that "Nixon" and "JFK" were, after all, only Hollywood movies."


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



*AND YOU THOUGHT HILLARY WAS AN EVIL, LEFTIST ****!* NOW YOU KNOW IT!

EIGHT QUOTES FROM 8 DIFFERENT BOOKS, EVEN THOUGH YOU MAY FIND THEM NOT ONLY UNLADYLIKE BUT THEY ARE DOWNRIGHT VULGAR. REMEMBER THEY ARE HER ACTUAL WORDS. CHECK THEM OUT FOR YOURSELF!!!

(1)"Where is the Godamn flag? I want the Godamn fucking flag up every morning at fucking sunrise."
From the book "Inside the White House" by Ronald Kessler, p. 244;
Hillary to staff at the Arkansas Governor's mansion on Labor Day 1991.


(2)&#8220;Fuck off! It's enough I have to see you shit-kickers every day!
I'm not going to talk to you, too!! Just do your Godamn job and keep your mouth shut."
From the book "America Evita" by Christopher Anderson, p.90; Hillary to her State Trooper bodyguards after one of them greeted her with "Good Morning."

(3)"If you want to remain on this detail, get your fucking ass over here and grab those bags!"
From the book "The First Partner" p. 259; Hillary to a Secret Service Agent who was reluctant to carry her luggage because he wanted to keep his hands free in case of an incident. 

(4)"Stay the fuck back, stay the fuck back away from me! Don't come within ten yards of me, or else! Just fucking do as I say, Okay!!?"
From the book "Unlimited Access" by Clinton&#8217;s FBI Agent-in-Charge, Gary Aldridge, p. 139; Hillary is screaming at her Secret Service detail. 
(
5)"Where's the miserable cock sucker?" (otherwise known as &#8220;Bill Clinton&#8221
From the book "The Truth about Hillary" by Edward Klein, p.5; Hillary shouting at a Secret Service officer.

(6)"You fucking idiot" From the book "Crossfire" ~pg. 84;
Hillary to a State Trooper who was driving her to an event.

(7)"Put this on the ground! I left my sunglasses in the limo. I need those fucking sunglasses! We need to go back! |
From the book " Dereliction of Duty" p. 71-72; Hillary to Marine One helicopter pilot to turn back while en route to Air Force One.

(80"Come on Bill, put your dick up! You can't fuck her here!!"
From the book "Inside the White House" by Ronald Kessler, p. 243; Hillary to Gov. Bill Clinton when she spots him talking with an attractive female.
* * * * *

This ill-tempered, violent, loud-mouth, hateful and abusive woman wants to be your next President, and have total control as Commander and Chief of our Military, the very Military for which she and ObumA has shown incredible disdain throughout their public life. Haven't we had enough of this kind of leadership in our great country it's time we vote for the one who can represent OUR UNITED STATES in the manner that it deserves ???

Remember her most vile comment about Benghazi: &#8220;what difference at this point does it make?&#8221;


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...






Where do you find all this BS?  Is that a chain email?


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > anukulardecider said:
> ...



How much more do you want Hillarybot? I give you the books and pages, now, be a good subversive and go blame Bush for something!


----------

